# army medical file?



## Nic.Robinson17 (27 Mar 2015)

Hey all. I was sworn in today as an ncm infantry soldier! Im happy about thats but was wondering 
about the medical file they have on new soldiers.. my moms a nurse and she said they may want access to 
my civilan medical files.. like from birth and what not...  i was wondering if this is the case.. and if they do need access
how do i go about giving them the records? Thanks for any imput. 

-nicky


----------



## DAA (27 Mar 2015)

Nic.Robinson17 said:
			
		

> Hey all. I was sworn in today as an ncm infantry soldier! Im happy about thats but was wondering
> about the medical file they have on new soldiers.. my moms a nurse and she said they may want access to
> my civilan medical files.. like from birth and what not...  i was wondering if this is the case.. and if they do need access
> how do i go about giving them the records? Thanks for any imput.
> ...



They won't ask for them.  Joining the CF, is like getting a "clean bill of health"!      :rofl:

But what I would recommend, would be to contact your current family physician and ask about obtaining a copy of your records held by their office.  This way, you yourself will always have your childhood medical information should you ever need it.

Good luck and congrats on being enrolled today!!!


----------



## Nic.Robinson17 (27 Mar 2015)

Oh okok! So my army medical file is the only one they care about for the duration of my career? Thats pretty sweet


----------



## medicineman (27 Mar 2015)

To add to that, get a hold of your immunization records - may save you a few needles in Recruit School.

MM


----------



## Nic.Robinson17 (27 Mar 2015)

Ok thanks for the heads up  

-Nicky


----------

